# Lily of the Valley



## Jamie LaDouceur (Mar 23, 2019)

hello! I am going to be a new goat mom to 2 Nigerian dwarf kids next Saturday. We are finishing up the goat house and fencing. As I was walking through the woods we are fencing off for the goats I noticed a lot of lily of the Valley growing. I’ve read it’s bad for goats to eat. Is this true? And if so any suggestions how to get rid of it. It spreads like crazy


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I have read that it is bad for goats and my goats must have read it, too. They won't touch it. They will pick weeds and vines out of it, and try not to disturb them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/goatlist.html

*Cyanogenics (plus a few that aren't...):*
Cyanogens are glycosides that contain both a sugar, and a cyanide-containing aglycone. They can be hydrolyzed by enzymatic action releasing HCN(Hydrogen cyanide), which is a very potent toxin. This in turn inhibits the terminal respiratory enzyme, cytochrome oxidase.


Arrow Grass
Black Locust
Blue Cohosh
Broomcarn
Buckeye
Cherry
Choke Cherry
Corn Cockle
Dogbane
Elderberry
Hemp
Horse Nettle
Indian Hemp
Ivy
Johnson Grass
*****
Laurel
Leucothoe

Lily of the Valley
Maleberry
Marijuana
Milkweed
Milo
Nightshade
Oleander
Rhododendron
Sevenbark
Silver
Sneezewood
Sorghum
Stagger Brush
Sudan Grass
Velvet Grass
White Snakeroot
Wild Black Cherry
Wild Hydrangea


----------



## Jamie LaDouceur (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jamie LaDouceur said:


> Thanks for the help


I forgot the part about getting rid of them. You just have to dig up the roots making sure to get them all. About like trying to get rid of elephant ears.lol


----------



## Jamie LaDouceur (Mar 23, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I forgot the part about getting rid of them. You just have to dig up the roots making sure to get them all. About like trying to get rid of elephant ears.lol


I've read it's hard to get rid of them all. I'm going to try my best but hope the goats stay away from them


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I have had very good success with round-up. I've spot sprayed easy to get at individuals in my flower garden and within a month (or 2) almost the entire lily-of-the-valley plantation was dead (without hurting the rest of the flowers). Hundreds of lily-of-the-valley flower stalks may actually all be part of only one big interconnected plant. Depending on the location, digging will be a lot of work and likely a lot of small bits of root will remain to grow again.


----------



## Jamie LaDouceur (Mar 23, 2019)

I thought about round up but was concerned it would harm the goats. What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to remove the goats from that pasture if you did Roundup and keep them off for a while.


----------



## Jamie LaDouceur (Mar 23, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You would have to remove the goats from that pasture if you did Roundup and keep them off for a while.


Thank you!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Welcome to goats!!! They will make you laugh for sure!!!!


----------



## Jamie LaDouceur (Mar 23, 2019)

Spades said:


> Welcome to goats!!! They will make you laugh for sure!!!!


Thank you! I'm excited and happy I found this site


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I agree this site is a lifesaver!!!!!(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Jamie LaDouceur said:


> I thought about round up but was concerned it would harm the goats. What do you think?


I guess if you are concerned about the goats eating lily-of-the-valley you have to keep them out of that area anyway.


----------

